# Ruger vs. S&W @ cost??



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

Gunners,

I have not been in the market for a revolver for a long, long time, but on another forum I read on a thread that Ruger revolvers now are more expensive than S&W.

True?

Rmocarsky


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

When it comes to a wheel gun I'll take a Ruger over S&W .


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

For the most part I would say not true although prices on Ruger Revolvers have risen. This week I saw a plain Jane SP101 snub for $459 and I can easliy recall when they were $375., $410., etc. It could be that some of their newer models such as the Ruger Alaskan or the new 4" barrel .44 mag Redhawk derivitive for example are more expensive than what folks are percieving as the S&W competing model. Prices of steel and stainless steel can also have an impact. Both have slowly been on the rise this year. Without knowing specifically what you are looking at I would cautiously say no, not true. By and large Smiths are typically more expensive.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree that most S&Ws cost more than Rugers, but they are getting close. I looked at a new Ruger single six with a price tag near $500 for a 22lr/mag!! S&Ws are worth it though. They make a sturdy revolver.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

nailer said:


> S&Ws are worth it though. They make a sturdy revolver.


If you want sturdy, as in load your own beyond the maximum, Rugers are the way to go. Most S&W's are great for about whatever you want to do with factory loads, but they are not built as heavy as Ruger. Many of the hot recipes for handloads will stipulate 'Ruger only.'


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

my GP-100 was built like a freakin tank.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Ya I have to agree sturdy and durable Ruger gets the nod and refinement goes to S&W. Although I think Rugers have improved in terms of refinement. Both are good it just depends on what one wants. I've had both.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

The rugers have become more fit and polished lately. Especially the Blackhawk line. My GP-100 didn't have the best polish job, and needed a screw tightened, but disassembly and 20 minutes on the buffing wheel solved that.

I did like the grip feel on the GP-100 too.


----------

